# How To Save IGI2????



## urname999 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Guys how are you i Hope you are fine...Well i have IGI 2 Covert Strike....I want to save this game but i dont know how to save it...I have option *Load Save Game** But that just restarted the mission ...Could anybody help me out how to save this game.......Any help would greatly be appriciated...thanks..


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

You cant save in it if i remeber correctly- i kinow in IGI you couldnt, and it was one of the annoying things they kwept. Makes a sort of sense in that if you could save, you wouldnt try as hared, but still annoying. So, simple answer is, it saves at save points, not the ones you want to.


----------



## urname999 (Oct 20, 2007)

well IGI Is different because i heard you can save IGI 2 there is proper option ....I think i am using copied Version thats why i cant save it.... Well thanks for Help.....If anybody knows about it plzz help me out thanks.....


----------

